# Bercomac Tiller on a JD X360



## Sni-per (May 2, 2015)

Has anyone installed a Bercomac tiller on their JD X360? Does it mount up easily, and dismount quickly?

I have purchased the tiller, and just upgraded to the X360 tractor. Anything I should know about a tweak in mounting?

Thanks.


----------

